

Help beta test our site - leejaew
http://www.sporticulture.com
We could use your help beta testing our site! Come test out @sporticulture during today&#x27;s Champions League matches! http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.sporticulture.com
======
leejaew
We could use your help beta testing our site! Come test out @sporticulture
during today's Champions League matches!
[http://www.sporticulture.com](http://www.sporticulture.com)

------
EduardoRT
So, what you need testing for? it's pretty straight forward.

~~~
leejaew
This is our first public release of the site url. And we want to see if the
site worked properly in live mode. Also any suggestions about the site would
be greatly appreciated!

~~~
EduardoRT
Well a little feedback. I won't sign up to the site just to check soccer
scores. Maybe is just me but there're a lot of sites that will give you scores
and minute-by-minute analisis of a game.

